# Prevent core dumps from going to kernel log messages



## Nyantastic (Jan 21, 2017)

How can I prevent core dumps of user programs from going to kernel log messages?

At the moment if I am programming and happen to make the common error of segmentation fault, it ends up getting emailed to root like this:

```
kernel log messages:
+pid 75441 (ds2-test), uid 1001: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
+pid 75484 (ds2-test), uid 1001: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
+pid 75485 (ds2-test), uid 1001: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
+pid 75504 (ds2-test), uid 1001: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
+pid 75512 (ds2-test), uid 1001: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
+pid 76975 (ds2-test), uid 1001: exited on signal 11 (core dumped)
```
Sometimes there are many lines.

Is there a way to switch this off? It is not necessary to gather this information.

I have searched for relevant information on the web and this forum without luck.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 23, 2017)

It's /etc/periodic/security/700.kernelmsg, which is part of periodic(8).


```
if check_yesno_period security_status_kernelmsg_enable
```
Which means you can turn it off with security_status_kernelmsg_enable="NO" in /etc/periodic.conf.


----------

